# My new perches



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

These perches I saw in a picture of a loft maybe 30 years ago or longer. They work well and one scrap across and your done I gor tired of scaping both sides of all those v perches. You know what they say give a job to the lazyest guy and he will find the easyest way to do it. LOL







I also put those plastic hangers on each one like they put on those plastic v perches to make them removable


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> These perches I saw in a picture of a loft maybe 30 years ago or longer. They work well and one scrap across and your done I gor tired of scaping both sides of all those v perches. You know what they say give a job to the lazyest guy and he will find the easyest way to do it. LOL


Another good job, great idea!


----------

